# Painting the 840



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Got my bottom end bolted up ready for my jugs and decided to paint it






i want yals opinion on what color to paint the jugs and heads silver or lime green I'm putting lime green plastics with black wheels thanks guys


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Lime green would look good, but I think you might need to do more green elsewhere to make it look right.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Like the altanator cover


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya that and maybe a few other parts on the bike, just to tie it all together.


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

Alright thanks man


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Id go with silver, it would match any color plastics .....you never know when you may want to change


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is true lol I already painted my altanator cover lime green ima set it on there see how it looks and then decide


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

I would do silver jugs with lime green bolts that would look sharp


----------



## 05brute91 (Nov 17, 2012)

here is the alt cover painted up I'm trying to decide if I should paint the shifter cover green too


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking good


----------

